# I want a custom guitar.



## mealzer (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey, I live in Fort McMurray, Alberta and I want a custom guitar. Does anyone feel up to making one, or know a good place for me to get one?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

what are you looking for ?


----------



## mealzer (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure yet. I play metal, for the most part. I want a Jackson Kelly series shape, 25.5", right handed, Neck-thru, maple, top and back binding, I want the whole thing white, seymour duncan...22 extra jumbo frets. I want a thin neck, no pick guard, the input on the side of the body.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Like this with white binding' different frets and pickups ?

http://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2900013


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Years ago, I played a metal style guitar made by Brian Mascarin and it was incredible. Was definitely neck through and had a pretty fast neck...and the workmanship was great.

You may want to get in touch with him to discuss. Here's a link to his info:

http://www.wand.com/core/NewCompanyProfile.aspx?mfgcode=15236578&sInfo=Mascarin+Brian+Guitar+Repair


----------



## mealzer (Aug 10, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Like this with white binding' different frets and pickups ?
> 
> http://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2900013


Yeah, like that.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty tempting to just buy on of those and start playing around. Learn how to use a router. Pull the frets and put in the size you like. 

Cheaper than the top end jacksons. And heck the days are short in January :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

A Lado Earth perhaps?

http://www.lado-guitars.com/earth20002.htm


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Get a Lado, you won't be sorry


----------



## mealzer (Aug 10, 2008)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Get a Lado, you won't be sorry


I really like the looks of those Lados, I'm scared to buy a guitar I haven't played though. What if I don't like the feel and I'm stuck with a 3000 dollar guitar?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mealzer said:


> Hey, I live in Fort McMurray, Alberta and I want a custom guitar. Does anyone feel up to making one, or know a good place for me to get one?


Not sure if it meets your needs but you may want to check out Carvin's V220 or UltraV line. Carvin allows you to customize your guitar quite extensively for wood, colours, hardware, headstock profiles etc...
Their prices are quite attractive considering the amount of personalization you can do. Stock V's are $819, options raise it from there.
They are mail/phone order but you have a 10 day no question return policy if you don't like what they send you. 

http://www.carvinguitars.com/customshopelectricguitars.php


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

mealzer said:


> I really like the looks of those Lados, I'm scared to buy a guitar I haven't played though. What if I don't like the feel and I'm stuck with a 3000 dollar guitar?


Umm, isn't that exactly what's going to happen if you commission a build?


Jim


----------



## mealzer (Aug 10, 2008)

Jim Jones said:


> Umm, isn't that exactly what's going to happen if you commission a build?
> 
> 
> Jim


Haha yeah...doesn't mean I'm not scared.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I take it Campbell's Music is still in Fort Mac? I worked there back in '95 or so. Small world, eh? 

Jim


----------



## mealzer (Aug 10, 2008)

Jim Jones said:


> I take it Campbell's Music is still in Fort Mac? I worked there back in '95 or so. Small world, eh?
> 
> Jim


Haha that's funny, yeah it's still here...the only music store in town.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

My lone experience in the world of retail. I'm a shite salesperson let me tell ya.


----------



## mealzer (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha, I don't think I'd be too good at it either. It'd be more of a "Buy it or don't, I really don't care."


----------

